# Awesome day on Weiss Lake



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Helen and Charlie Daniels with a great catch of crappie, they were caught in 10-12 feet of water on stake beds that I built using live minnows bottom bouncing within 3 feet of the bottom


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you get a song out of him? Get him to "fiddle" some worms for you?

Good job putting them on some fun and good eats.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> Did you get a song out of him? Get him to "fiddle" some worms for you?
> 
> Good job putting them on some fun and good eats.


Nope
He was to busy catching fish lol
Super nice people, I was impressed !


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow I bet that was a fun day.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You have a job that I envy. Maybe one day my retirement job will be guiding and I'll get to teach people like Mr. Daniels the ropes of crappie fishing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Would love to fish with him. Always wanted to fish with jerry reed and/or bill dance. Those guys used to crack me up when they fished together on tv. Did fish on a small pond with Don Williams once - he said "howdy" to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

As soon as I saw the photo, I thought....'That guy looks like Charlie Daniels'. I thought about making a joke but the joke is on me. 

What is a stake bed?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Met him years ago. really nice guy.


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

*turkey*

it looks like Charlie wonder if he remembers the Cajun fried turkey I cooked for him and his band here in Pensacola at the fair


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice mess of fish, good eats for sure. What's the most productive time of the year for crappie on this lake? Have two young boys that would love this type of fishing for 8 hour trip.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Private said:


> it looks like Charlie wonder if he remembers the Cajun fried turkey I cooked for him and his band here in Pensacola at the fair


I bet he does remember he strikes me as that kinda guy


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Would love to fish with him. Always wanted to fish with jerry reed and/or bill dance. Those guys used to crack me up when they fished together on tv. Did fish on a small pond with Don Williams once - he said "howdy" to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Bill Dance is a great guy and his producer Tony Mack is also 

Hank Parker is a super guy also

I would'nt pee on Roland Martin

Lmao


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

spinfactor said:


> Nice mess of fish, good eats for sure. What's the most productive time of the year for crappie on this lake? Have two young boys that would love this type of fishing for 8 hour trip.


Right now thru mid December will be great, and the spring is mid January thru March 31st is the best
February is my favorite month
I will also give you a 50.00 discount for bringing the 2 boys.
I love to put smiles on kids faces, those are the high lights of my job !


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Roland Martin is a kcirp (prick spelled backwards)


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

spinfactor said:


> Nice mess of fish, good eats for sure. What's the most productive time of the year for crappie on this lake? Have two young boys that would love this type of fishing for 8 hour trip.


Check out the Catch a Dream Foundation http://www.catchadream.org/
I donate trips to them and have found it very rewarding !


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Buckyt said:


> Roland Martin is a kcirp (prick spelled backwards)


Bob
Its sounds like you have met him also. lol


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> As soon as I saw the photo, I thought....'That guy looks like Charlie Daniels'. I thought about making a joke but the joke is on me.
> 
> What is a stake bed?


Stake beds are just wooden stakes 2"x 2" or anything close 4-6 feet long drove into the bottom of the lake, I prefer Bamboo 1 inch to 2 inch diameter it works awesome, because the surface is so hard you almost never get hung up. I try to drive at least 100 in each spot. I like them because you dont get hung as much since everything is sticking up vertical
To drive them I use 2, 10 foot piece of 2 1/2 inch schedule 40 pvc joined with a coupler, in 1 end I insert a wood block inside the pipe and put 2 screws in to hold in place as the stopper to drive with.
Just insert a piece of wood, stick down to the bottom of the lake, give it 2-4 good bangs pull it up and repeat !
Just add more pipe for deeper water
Have Fun Fishing


----------

